# Anyone been to Branson, Missouri?



## Victor (Sep 20, 2019)

I am thinking of going soon for the concerts.
If you went, did you enjoy?


----------



## Pecos (Sep 20, 2019)

I went over 35 years ago and had a great time. I did make the mistake of going during the winter, and a lot of the shows were closed down for the season. I remember the Presley Family Show as being quite good.
But they did slap promotional stickers all over my rental car and getting them off was a chore.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2019)

Victor said:


> I am thinking of going soon for the concerts.
> If you went, did you enjoy?


Been there many times!! Great place!!  

Stayed at The Dutton Inn right on the "strip"..

Don't miss *Dolly Parton’s Stampede  >>Click here<<*
.Dinner and show....


----------



## 911 (Sep 20, 2019)

What is the best airport to fly into before driving to Branson? My wife did mention something about visiting close to Christmas. She also mentioned going to the Andy Williams Theater.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2019)

911 said:


> What is the best airport to fly into before driving to Branson? My wife did mention something about visiting close to Christmas. She also mentioned going to the Andy Williams Theater.


Not to sure on how big of an airport, but there is on in Branson..
We went around Christmas but a lot of shows and hotels where closed, we enjoyed the Christmas lights..


----------



## 911 (Sep 20, 2019)

I’ll have to check it out and if shows are closed, we will wait. I would rather fly into a big airport.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2019)

911 said:


> I’ll have to check it out and if shows are closed, we will wait. I would rather fly into a big airport.
> 
> Thanks for the information.


Springfield Mo. is about hour/hour half away..


----------



## jujube (Sep 20, 2019)

If a person can't find something he'll enjoy in Branson, he's pretty hard to please.  I love the shows.


----------



## Don M. (Sep 20, 2019)

Victor said:


> I am thinking of going soon for the concerts. If you went, did you enjoy?



Branson is a real nice place to visit, especially if you are an country/western fan.  They have some great shows pretty much year round....check the Branson Shows web site to see who and when....and it is a beautiful area, right on Table Rock Lake.  We go down there every 2 or 3 years, and always find something new to do....plus if you like boating/fishing, you can easily find a boat excursion.  The Branson airport is good, but primarily for smaller planes, but you can fly into Springfield on a larger jet, and rent a car to take to Branson.  Branson is very "family" oriented, so there is something there for all age groups.  The hotels and food are excellent, and reasonably priced.


----------



## gennie (Sep 20, 2019)

I was there about 20 years ago.  Loved it.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 20, 2019)

It was about 20 years ago but we loved it too. Great shows and food.  Would love to go back.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 21, 2019)

At Dolly's.
.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 21, 2019)

We went there a lot when the kids were young. The last time I went must have been nearly 30 years ago. We saw BOXCAR WILLIE and  MICKEY GILLEY.

Silver dollar city was always the main attraction for us.


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 25, 2019)

If you are going for the music you will find just about anything you want.  I was there last year and I will say that the time of year you go will dictate how crowed it will be.  Branson is quite spread out so a car is necessary to get around, but the roads get clogged quite often.  If you like congestion, noise, touristy shops and venues, then you many like your visit. They have just about every kind of tourist trap you will find in any resort area. The airport in Springfield, MO has plenty of flights.

It's on Table Rock Lake which connects to Bull Shoals Lake, so if you go in the warmer seasons there are water activities.  Branson is in the Ozark Mountains and there are any number of places nearby that offer nice day trips to get away from the hoard of tourists, if you want.  Eureka Springs, AK is an easy drive and worth a visit.

If you are planning to go with others in a group you might want to consider renting a condo so you have a choice of fixing your own meals (breakfast and lunch?) instead of having to rely on going out for every meal.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Oct 1, 2019)

Be sure to visit the Titanic museum -- it was not nearly as cheesy as we thought it would be. LOL! And you might enjoy a visit to the College of the Ozarks, where the students pay no tuition, but work their way through school. Eat lunch or dinner at the very good restaurant.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Oct 1, 2019)

What an awful tourist trap! It's only elipsed by Gatlinburg. Don't want to be near any kind of place like that again.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm a HUGE Country music fan, I'd love to visit Branson , but it's not likely to ever happen....


----------



## TravelinMan (Oct 1, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm a HUGE Country music fan, I'd love to visit Branson , but it's not likely to ever happen....



Buy a CD or download your music.  Your experience, IMO, will be much better!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Buy a CD or download your music.  Your experience, IMO, will be much better!


 I've watched many music videos which were preformed in Branson, I would imagine the atmosphere  would be much better in real time...


----------



## Victor (Oct 2, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I'm a HUGE Country music fan, I'd love to visit Branson , but it's not likely to ever happen....



I have seen most of the major older country stars perform
and their shows were okay but not great. They said nothing,
stand in one spot and sing. The best shows were from Moe Bandy and
Jack Greene. I saw George Jones, Haggard, Willie Nelson and Loretta Lynn
among others. Am looking forward to M Gilley, Ronnie Milsap, etc. this month.


----------



## Victor (Oct 2, 2019)

Forgot to mention Patty Loveless, saw her perform 3 times, loved it.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

It looks like a fabulous place for entertainment, especially music. I’d probably even like it. 
Have fun if you go.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 2, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> Buy a CD or download your music.  Your experience, IMO, will be much better!



Huh? Downloaded music better than live?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Oct 3, 2019)

Victor said:


> I am thinking of going soon for the concerts.
> If you went, did you enjoy?



I’m going in early November this year!


----------

